# True Fit Premier vs. Radian-Car Seat Help, Please!



## whalemama17 (Aug 29, 2009)

I currently have my 16 month-old RF in a True Fit Premier in a 2008 Toyota RAV-4. We might have a second, smaller car eventually. I love the car seat (anti-rebound, ability to take up little space rear-facing w/out the top wings) We are expecting a baby in January and I am trying to figure out what car seat would be best to get. Should I get a Radian in the hopes that it could be used as a booster eventually? (I'm sure my daughter will be bigger than me but I was 50 lbs in 5th grade so I am nervous about the weight limits being so high) or go with another True Fit or different car seat? Basically, if there is any way to get a car seat that will last until seat belt time for my older DD that would be great but might be too good to be true. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## BubblingBrooks (Dec 29, 2009)

We have the Radian XTsl. Rated for 5-80 pounds, at it is so trim that you can fit 3 across in a car.
We love it!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The new Diono Radian seats can be used as boosters, but have a 50# minimum for booster use. The current Sunshine Kids Radians cannot be used as boosters. There is no seat that can take a 16mo child through seatbelt age and do a good job at all three stages (rear-facing, forward-facing, booster).

(Also, very few kids will fit in a Radian at 80#.)


----------



## Jenga (Sep 24, 2011)

We have a Radian 80 and it took our son to 41mo rear facing. I usually don't count his age in months, and i had to do the math on how old he was in months LOL

He's got a long torso though, he's a bit oddly shaped. It would have been a great only seat, but maybe not for my old car, which was a Neon. It fit well in our Grand Am and fits great in our Odyssey!  I really like our Radian.


----------



## whalemama17 (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess I am struggling with the idea that a child now is expected to still be in a booster at 80 lbs and 57" (I am 4'11" and 100 lbs so maybe it brings up anxiety that I need to be in a booster!!) So, I thought that the Diono Radian might be better than another True Fit because of the higher rear-facing weight limit and the ability to harness FF til 80 lbs and be used as a booster. The main reason I like the True Fit is that it was helpful to be able to have it take up less room w/out the top part on but 16 month-old DD will need it on regardless. So, I am still a little lost as to which or if there is another better option


----------



## whalemama17 (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> The new Diono Radian seats can be used as boosters, but have a 50# minimum for booster use. The current Sunshine Kids Radians cannot be used as boosters. There is no seat that can take a 16mo child through seatbelt age and do a good job at all three stages (rear-facing, forward-facing, booster).
> 
> (Also, very few kids will fit in a Radian at 80#.)


Typically do you think most kids aren't 50 lbs by the time they are mature enough for a booster? (Thinking age 6 at the earliest?) Any reason it would be best to switch them to a belt-positioning booster rather than a harness at 50 lbs?


----------



## Jenga (Sep 24, 2011)

My son is only 34lbs, but he could still be in the radian FF. He could still be FF in that seat for at least 2 more years, I think. Hard to tell. He's nearly 4, and I would have kept him in the seat for another 2 years, until I would be comfortable with him in a belt positioning booster. We got him a Frontier 85, because we needed the radian for the baby on the way


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whalemama17*
> 
> Typically do you think most kids aren't 50 lbs by the time they are mature enough for a booster? (Thinking age 6 at the earliest?) Any reason it would be best to switch them to a belt-positioning booster rather than a harness at 50 lbs?


Many, many kids are ready for a booster well before 50#. Some kids have outgrown the harness by height before they reach 50#. I am not a big fan of the 50# minimum on the boosters.

Also, as I wrote above, please don't count on using the harness to 80#. Almost all kids will outgrow the harness by height long before 80#.


----------



## whalemama17 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for all of your feedback. So, what I am hearing is that:

-The TrueFit should take DD either to the booster stage or a combination harness/booster stage with limits of 65 lbs and 50"

-The Radian is no better or long-lasting than a TrueFit because the booster option can't be used until 50 lbs and the shell might be outgrown before a booster isn't needed anymore (?)

-The Radian has a potentially more difficult install

So, I am thinking that I should go with a TrueFit since it is less expensive. Please, please tell me otherwise if I am incorrect and the Radian may more likely last longer/until or past booster age.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The TrueFit also cannot be used as a booster.

Both the Radian and the TrueFit are likely to get children to a safe booster size/age (typically around 5.5-6yo).

All children will need to use a booster after they outgrow the harnesses in both the Radian and the TrueFit. Some children will outgrow the harnessed portion of the Diono Radians before they reach the 50# to use a booster.

Dedicated boosters are pretty cheap. If I was watching my budget (I know "you can't put a price on safety", but realistically, most of us have budgets!) I'd go with the TrueFit and then a $50 Graco Turbobooster.


----------

